# Purple Haze BJJ Gi



## Steve

One of my buddies at the school loves the color purple.  I don't know if he's a UW Husky or what, but I told him I'd dye his gi for him.  Picture was taken with my iPhone, so it's not the best shot, but thought you guys might like to see how it turned out:


----------



## Kolton

Interesting choice, turned out nice though


----------



## Steve

haha.  Yeah.  Purple wouldn't be my first choice, either.   I tried to pick a nice, dark purple so he wouldn't look like grape jelly.

So far, my favorite is gray.  I'm going to do a couple of orange ones for another friend, and then I'll do another for myself...  thinking silver/light gray.  I'm working up to tie dye.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Purple Haze all in my gi,
lately things don't seem like me,
actin' funny but I don't know why
'scuse me while I smack this guy.


Nice job but I mst admit I am not a big fan of purple


----------



## Steve

Xue Sheng said:


> Purple Haze all in my gi,
> lately things don't seem like me,
> actin' funny but I don't know why
> 'scuse me while I smack this guy.
> 
> 
> Nice job but I mst admit I am not a big fan of purple


Funny. 

Purple is a personal choice.  But I'm very pleased with how it turned out.  I'll post pictures of the other ones I dye.  Going to try to get one done this weekend.


----------



## terryl965

Nice job considering the color choice...


----------



## Steve

Orange is coming up soon.  I have a gray one and an orange one to do.  I have the gray dye, but the orange dye is in the mail.  Probably won't have that one by this weekend.

I like the tacky BJJ gis.  It's awesome.  At some point, I'm going to figure out how to do batik, so I can create some cool negative space effects.


----------



## searcher

Are you using vinegar to set the color?    I did a few different Gi in the past, but the color always wanted to bleed onto my skin when I would sweat.


----------



## Steve

I use fiber reactive procion dye. I set it using soda ash. If it's a really dark color, like the purple, I use an additional chemical fixer to take care of "fugitive" color.   Honestly, though, the added fixer is more to keep it from fading than to keep it from bleeding.  Using a high quality dye and the soda ash has been sufficient to avoid any bleeding or issues like that.

It's not difficult to do, but I really recommend that you use a high grade dye along with professional quality materials. I purchase all of my stuff from Dharmatrading.com and haven't had any problems at all.


----------



## Xinglu

So... how'd they turn out?  I've been waiting all weekend to see these!


----------



## Steve

Xinglu said:


> So... how'd they turn out? I've been waiting all weekend to see these!


 I'm actually holding off on the orange one.  He wants me to try the batik thing and I don't have a double boiler to devote to melting wax.  

The plan is tomorrow I'm going to dye a Teko gi Wedgewood Blue.  I'll post pictures.


----------



## teekin

Ohhh Please Please Please do a Batik one. I too love the loud Funky colored ones. BJJ is all about FUN so why not have fun with your work out Gi??

Lori


----------

